# Pinarello FP QUATTRO



## cdalemike

I am seriously considering a Pinarello FP QUATTRO, but cannot find much on the forums or online in regards to user reviews, ride, etc. 

Are these frames made in Italy along with their higher end products or Taiwan? I hope Italy.

My budget is between 3500 and 4K. Most likely I would upgrade the crank, and FD to Force at some point. The brakes are questionable (MOST B Max Force) because I am unfamiliar with the brand, but would more than likely be sufficient. The wheels should be okay as well for my riding (Fulcrum Racing 5).

Anyone have a Quattro that would mind sharing their comments on this bike?


----------



## kbwh

Maybe some Pinaists can chime in and correct me, but I do believe that all Pinas are molded in Taiwan.

Here's what road.cc wote about the FPquattro recently:


> Pinarello describe the FP Quattro as the sister bike to the Paris, indeed it comes out of the same moulds and shares the same fork, the difference is that the FPQuattro is made from a slightly lower grade of carbon; 30HM 12K as opposed to 50HM for the Paris. Think of it as the same approach that is used by Giant and Cannondale for the TCR2 Advanced and the SuperSix 105 models which are the same bikes as top models in their respective ranges, but again built using a slightly lesser grade of carbon. Not so much lesser though that most of us would notice the difference. If I was in the market for a Pinarello this would be the one I'd choose, an Ultegra equipped model comes in at £2800...


From here: http://road.cc/content/news/29513-l...cervelo-pinarello-time-cinelli-cielo-and-more.
There' a bloke in my cycling club who rides the predecessor FP7, and he's waxing lyrical about it.

Those MOST components are fine. Make sure your saddle and bars fit you.


----------



## Ray_from_SA

The Most B Max brakes are actually FSA brakes, they stop really well. Never had a problem with the ones on my bike.

The FP Quattro frame is only finished (painted etc) in Italy.


----------



## PINAMAN83

I have an fp quattro and it rides great. the frame is made in taiwan according to the decal on the bottom and it's painted in italy. What size are you thinking of getting and how tall are you?


----------



## cdalemike

Have not given any thought to size yet. I am 5' 11". From the reading I have done they run large. Appreciate those of you who have chimed in...

You would think a frame like this would be made in Italy, but not surprising they are made in Taiwan. Wonder which Tai factory makes these for them?


----------



## DiegoMontoya

Pinarellos and their "house" brand MoST are all made in Asia. They apply the "Made in Italy" stickers in....Italy.

Not that there's anything wrong with Asian made frames. I like my Prince just fine. It doesn't ride like the Time, but hey, Time's handmade in France.


----------



## backinthesaddle

One of the guys at the LBS has a Quattro with Force on it. Looks nice, but it's not exactly a flyweight.
18.5 pounds for a 58cm with Easton EC90 carbon clinchers. He says it rides nicely, but his frame of reference is very small.


----------



## ENVIGADO

mine weights 16.5.........very nice ride


----------



## cdalemike

I am surprised to see a two pound difference between the pictured Quattro and the one from the LBS. Perhaps he added some heavy duty after market parts? 

Considering the $3500 price tag, would any of you consider something different?


----------



## backinthesaddle

cdalemike said:


> I am surprised to see a two pound difference between the pictured Quattro and the one from the LBS. Perhaps he added some heavy duty after market parts?
> 
> Considering the $3500 price tag, would any of you consider something different?


Apples and oranges...
The frame at the shop is a 58cm...that one is SMALL!
The one at the shop is a bone stock unit from Pinarello, while the one shown is full D/A.

2 pounds is @ 900 grams, which is easy to see when actually comparing the two.


----------



## ENVIGADO

you are correct sir!.....this is a smaller frame........for 3500$ there is more choises out there.....but i like pinnarello over other brands ...this is my second bike... the other one was a 2009 Fp3 that i sold last december:thumbsup:


----------



## mandrews58

I bought a quattro about 2 months ago. I'm 6' and got a good fit with the 56cm frame. 
Bicycling magazine did a review of the quattro a couple issues back and dinged it on the cables and heavy wheels. I had noticed the slightly mushy brake/shifting feel and replaced all cables/housings with Jagwire Racer and was surprised by the difference. Shifting is crisper, braking is solid. I definitely recommend this as an inexpensive upgrade that makes a real difference. 
Replaced the rival crankset with a force crank i already had to save weight. A quick look at the 2011 group indicates you save around 55 grams. Not sure the cost is worth the weight difference - your call. 
I am also upgrading the wheels to psimet custom built. 
Lighter wheels (including lighter cogset and tires) and crank take the weight from 18.5lb stock to 17.1lb. So the bike was a little on the heavy side to begin with, but the frame rides beautifully. 
Upgrade your wheels, cables and optionally crank, and you have a whole lot of bang for the buck. 
Ride quality is a personal and subjective thing, so i recommend you try out several other bikes before deciding. Try some really high end bikes to see how much difference there is at the quattro price point.


----------



## dualpivot

What's up with those ugly Pinarello forks? Does that waviness have some purpose or is just marketing?


----------



## islero

The onda forks are meant to absorb road buzz. It works. Also they look really cool, not ugly.

I've had my FP Quattro Ultegra for a few weeks now (59.5 cm frame in Black), and it's absolutely wonderful. I might upgrade the wheels at some point, the MOst Wildcats it came with feel a bit "sticky" (if that makes sense to anyone) - I'm a bit of a Fulcrum fan - might be because I am a fairly heavy cyclist, and they seem to be the only ones that make them strong enough at a price for normal mortals. So a set of Racing 3's will probably go on in a while. The jury is still out on the saddle. Seems fine so far, but I haven't had the time to take it for a ride that's long enough to create problems in that department. For a 40 K ride, any saddle will do, it's when you start to close in on a 100 K that the differences really appear.

In sum: it's great looking, fast, comfortable, the finish is superb and I haven't felt any of the problems with the cable housing that Bicycling magazine complains about (might be because mine is fully Ultegra equipped, so it might have different cables and housing from the Sram/MOst they tested). So, if you're thinking of buying one, it's a bargain. Great bike for the money (I live in France by the way, where they sell this one for EUR 3499,-. In italy, which is literally next door, I got it for EUR 2240,-. Also worth looking into (several authorized bikeshops there that ship abroad).


----------



## Clanky44

I'll give my two week fpQuattro assessment...

I upgraded my wheels to Fulcrum 3 due to my weight, 223lbs. I have ridden over some seriously rough patches of road without issues, I ride with 120 psi back/110psi front. I had the chance to upgrade to Fulcrum 1's but couldn't justify the extra expenditure (additional $450 from the 3's,.... I figure proper weight savings will come from my continuing weight loss first and only then from upgrades). The MOst Ocelot saddle feels great, with my longest ride being 70km. Cable housing in my case is also a non-issue, over 300km and the shifting remains spot on (Campy Athena). My only issue right now is from a recurring squeak coming from my LOOK carbon pedal.

I can't really comment on the ride quality as this is my first road bike and have nothing to compare it to,... though the fact that I want to ride this bike everyday should be an indicator on how enjoyable it is to ride. (The only days I'm off the bike are rain days) 

Regarding this being a bargain,.... that would depend on where you've purchased the bike. I've seen on-line prices from the US selling the Quattro for about $3800, here in Canada (even with our loony being 5 cents above par over the greenback) you'll pay $4900 ... not a bargain.


----------



## islero

Agree on every point. The italian shop where I bought mine (www.ciclimattio.it) ships abroad. Price was great, service was great. The bike I've already mentioned is absolutely wonderful. Will probably have to do the same upgrade as Clanky44, given that I am more or less in the same weight category, and the wildcats are the only part of the bike I'm not convinced by.


----------



## highendbikedeals

islero said:


> Agree on every point. The italian shop where I bought mine (www.ciclimattio.it) ships abroad. Price was great, service was great. The bike I've already mentioned is absolutely wonderful. Will probably have to do the same upgrade as Clanky44, given that I am more or less in the same weight category, and the wildcats are the only part of the bike I'm not convinced by.


Be careful buying overseas. US distributor is not responsible for the warranty. All Pinarello US warranty claims are handled through GITA for bikes sold in the US at authorized dealers in the US. Just had a situation where a customer broke a carbon frame from a different company that was purchased in Ireland. The US sales office differed him back to Ireland. Deals that too good to be true - ARE. Nothing worse than telling someone their 4k bike is broken and even though you are a dealer - they are on their own. Just Sayin'


----------



## maillotpoisrouge

Have had my FP Quattro for 5 weeks and it rides great, swapped the wheels for Ksyrium Elites and the saddle is my old Fizik Arione (could not get on with the Most Ocelot saddle at all!) This bike is much more forgiving that my old Giant TCR, guess those wavy forks really do work.
All up, a great ride, would recommended to anyone.


----------



## islero

Well, buuu to US distributors and dealers, then. The Pinarello warranty - according to their own web-site - is global, 2 years on the frame if not registered, and 3 years if registered on the site within 10 days of purchase. So not very impressive of the US distributor not to uphold that. Anywho, since I fortunately do not live in the US, I don't have that problem, both the Swiss and French dealers (the neighbourhood) do respect the warranty on a Pina bought in Italy.


----------



## Clanky44

my five week fp Quattro assessment...

900km ridden, bike continues to take my punishment, I've dropped another 8 lbs in 3 weeks (down to 216 from 243 this march)

A few issues, my carbon LOOK pedals had to be replaced, lost the tensioning. Switched them with speedplay pedals. Of more concern was the seized top bearing on the fork. First noticed last week, a progressive steering tightening followed by a bit of grinding. I took the bike in yesterday and the mechanic immediately assessed the problem and changed the failed sealed bearing.


----------



## islero

*another five week FP Quattro assesment*

Since it looks like it's time for five week assesments of the FPQ, here's mine. I have done just a little over 800 km on it (lost a week due to travel), and haven't changed a thing on the bike so far. It's still bog standard with the ocelot saddle and the Most Wildcat Wheels it came with. So far, the bike has held up a dream. I still have some doubts when it comes to the wheels and the saddle, but not strong enough to do anything about it just yet.Sunday (29 May) is the first real test, though, both of said components and the rider. A 180 km ride round lake Geneva (www.cyclotour.ch), I suppose will answer most of my questions, both regarding own fitness and the comfort of the saddle and the wheels.

As for the way the bike behaves, I couldn't be more happy. Only thing I'll do before Sunday is clean it and oil the chain (if it ain't broke....). Will report back after, hopefully with positive messages on how the bike (and rider) survived:thumbsup:.


----------



## kbwh

islero said:


> A 180 km ride round lake Geneva


Ah! Envious!

Good luck!


----------



## gabollini

Got the white mirror finish rival package (instead of the BoB). Very happy w/ the white/black/silver paint scheme. Sold and swapped a lot of stuff from the stock parts. Saddle was 1st to go; Arione in black/white. Wheels were 2nd; fulcrum 5's to DT Mon Chassaral in white; handlebars from MOst to FSA compact wing in white; Seatpost from MOst to Ritchey WCS wet white; FD from Rival to Force; stock Conti Ultra Sports to Torelli open tubulars (clinchers). Debating a switch from Most B-Force brakeset to SRAM Force, but not sure about any weight savings or stopping power difference. Could go either way on brakeset. Took about an 80 mile ride on the thing, a sweet and stable ride. Not as light as the super six hi mod I got rid of, but steers well and soaks up the bumps better. Wonder if Pinarello will ever go w/ BB30 setup. The standard crankset probably weighs this thing down pretty much.


----------



## Taffmonster

Thinking of taking the plunge on a Quattro (105 as ultegra is out of my budget). Its either the quattro or a supersix 105


----------



## islero

*Still brilliant*

So, that was the 180k cyclotour du Léman out of the way. Ended up with 5:43, when original aim was getting in under 7 hours, so safe to say I'm very happy with everything, bike included. It performed like clockwork. As mentioned in earlier posts, I haven't done anything to it since getting it from the shop in April, just cleaning and oiling. Even though neither caused me any problems, I still might upgrade the saddle and the wheels - but there is no hurry, I think I'll just continue enjoying my bike for the time being. Can't make any comparisons to other bikes or brands, since this is my first carbon bike - all I know is I've done over 1000km on mine now, and I've thoroughly enjoyed every single one of them. And that's what it's all about I guess.


----------



## kbwh

gabollini said:


> Got the white mirror finish rival package (instead of the BoB). Very happy w/ the white/black/silver paint scheme. Sold and swapped a lot of stuff from the stock parts. Saddle was 1st to go; Arione in black/white. Wheels were 2nd; fulcrum 5's to DT Mon Chassaral in white; handlebars from MOst to FSA compact wing in white; Seatpost from MOst to Ritchey WCS wet white; FD from Rival to Force; stock Conti Ultra Sports to Torelli open tubulars (clinchers). Debating a switch from Most B-Force brakeset to SRAM Force, but not sure about any weight savings or stopping power difference. Could go either way on brakeset. Took about an 80 mile ride on the thing, a sweet and stable ride. Not as light as the super six hi mod I got rid of, but steers well and soaks up the bumps better. Wonder if Pinarello will ever go w/ BB30 setup. The standard crankset probably weighs this thing down pretty much.


I'm a bit puzzled that you didn't go for frameset+parts instead of a complete bike. Any particular reason?


----------



## chas0039

I don't see that the Quattro comes as a frame only in the US. I had this problem with my FP1 but was lucky enough to find a dealer with some EU imported bikes with Campy. Even so, I dumped the bar, post, and seat and changed the wheels and cassette.


----------



## ParkCity

Just purchased new Pinarello FPQuattro in white with Ultegra components. In the US, one can only buy a complete bike with Fulcrum wheels. I chose to "upgrade" the seat and wheels, and the dealer was kind enough to deduct those costs from the price. Out the door, I paid around $5k. Went on a 20 mile ride this evening and am very pleased... 18.2 lbs is a bit heavy, but I ride bikes to workout rather than race...

I enjoyed this thread, and it helped me to pull the trigger on a purchase. Debated for months to buy the Dogma, but couldn't justify the price for my cycling needs...

-Blake


----------



## Erion929

^^^ Wow, that look sharp !! Congrats! :thumbsup:

**


----------



## kbwh

Very elegant machine.


----------



## rhauft

*Stunning!*

enjoy!


----------



## met

Nice bike there..............


----------



## gabollini

*Nice bike Park City!*

Described Quattro earlier. Stuck w/ the SRAM Force brakeset and have pretty much got it the way I want it now except for the compact crankset. Yes, these bikes come only pre-built; I took the SRAM groupset and made a few alterations. The MOST components look nice and match, but area a bit heavy so moved to slightly lighter stuff.


----------



## chas0039

ParkCity said:


> ... 18.2 lbs is a bit heavy.


Pinarello is well know for not making the lightest bikes, they seem to prefer to use their technology for other things, like asymmetry. They also seem to make the most comfortable racing bikes around.

Beautiful color scheme! Very similar to my FP1.


----------



## gabollini

*Pinarello (including my new FP Quattro) comfortable race bikes*

4 sure. This thing si a cadillac. Had a Prince SL (w/ carbon tail) up until about 6 months ago. Also owned a steel Asolo (about 15 years ago), and 2 all alu Galileo's (one of them didn't make it under the garage on my roof rack unfortunately). Compared to any of the other bike brands I've owned (lemonds, Giant, and plenty of Cannondales) the Pinarello brand has always had the most solid, stable, and comfy ride, regardless of material. Great geometry and great construction. I think what Pinarello may give up in weight is overcome in that nice ride, technology, and a stiff bb area that moves the power to the ground very well. Just love them on the descents as well.


----------



## ParkCity

Thanks for the kind words everyone... 

Gabillini - I like your list of bikes! The SRAM FPQ looks cool as well. Nicely set-up! 

I did find on my ride yesterday that the bike is quite "complaint" - quicker out of the saddle, smooth over rough roads, and generally speedy. Couldn;t be happier with the purchase... Thanks again for this forum!

-Blake


----------



## islero

*the importance of bottle cages...*

Nice bikes! I still love my black on black, though. Although those fizik ariane saddles do look good, so maybe one of those would be in the cards in the not to distant future. What I clearly need to to is some serious upgrading of my bottle holders. Looking at the pictures above, I suddenly realized that this element is actually important, and me with this beautiful FPQ and the bottle holders don't even match. Suddenly my bike is an embarrasment :blush2: So that's clearly the first upgrade right there...


----------



## ParkCity

islero said:


> Nice bikes! I still love my black on black, though. Although those fizik ariane saddles do look good, so maybe one of those would be in the cards in the not to distant future. What I clearly need to to is some serious upgrading of my bottle holders. Looking at the pictures above, I suddenly realized that this element is actually important, and me with this beautiful FPQ and the bottle holders don't even match. Suddenly my bike is an embarrasment :blush2: So that's clearly the first upgrade right there...


Regarding the saddles, I chose based on fit as opposed to looks. I found a cool saddle with carbon fiber that looked killer but -um - hurt 

And regarding the bottle cages, it is hard to tell in the picture posted but I went with a carbon fiber look from Blackburn ($39). They also make a two-toned version with carbon fiber on the inside, and glossy white paint on the outside. I spent a good 15 minutes trying to decide which one, and chose the all-carbon fiber because it accentuated the CF on the wheels and on the top tube of the FPQ4. 

I am not a big bike guy as tracking cars and skiing are my top two hobbies - but I was cracking up as a group of guys at THE guru road bike shop in Salt lake City gathered around to help me accessorize the Pinarello... It was very cool, and their advice focused around looking good but being practical. Great guys, and now I am hooked on this road bike thing....

Damn - another hobby! It's all good though... Just got back from another ride this morning and feel great....

-Blake


----------



## chas0039

islero said:


> ... What I clearly need to to is some serious upgrading of my bottle holders. Looking at the pictures above....


These are hardly sexy or carbon, but I have them on all my bikes and the white/black version looks perfect on my FP1.


----------



## islero

ParkCity said:


> Regarding the saddles, I chose based on fit as opposed to looks. I found a cool saddle with carbon fiber that looked killer but -um - hurt
> 
> Yep, would agree that should be the reason for buying a new saddle, but from what I've heard and read (not tried one so would have to base it on that), the arione is about the most comfortable saddle out there.
> 
> My "came with the bike" MOst Ocelot is not as bad (at least I haven't had problems yet) as it's made out to be by others, but anything to add comfort on the long rides would be worth it. I believe a decent set of wheel is higher on my to-do list than a saddle (and, obviously, those bottle cages)


----------



## netman68

*my new pin*

Just got a new Pinarello quattro with Campy Athena and was wondering if it makes sense to move to chorus or record? I'm a shimano guy but I liked the thumb shifter so I wanted to switch. but I'm having trouble finding my sweet spot gear. an suggestions?


----------



## Arrwin

Hey guys, 

In the market for a bike and started with a mid 2k budget. After doing some research and looking at a few bikes, the budget has "mysteriously" gone up to the mid 3ks.  

Since now i'm considering bikes in this price range, the Quattro comes into the picture. I know this is the Pinarello forum and there will be some bias, but have any of you guys compared the Quattro vs. Cervelo R3/RS vs. Wilier Gran Turismo? If so, what are you thoughts? 

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## kbwh

netman68 said:


> Just got a new Pinarello quattro with Campy Athena and was wondering if it makes sense to move to chorus or record? I'm a shimano guy but I liked the thumb shifter so I wanted to switch. but I'm having trouble finding my sweet spot gear. an suggestions?


Going from Athena (Powershift) to Chorus (Ultrashift) Ergolevers (Shimano folks call 'em brifters, but that's them...) is a real upgrade. Chorus gives trim options on the front and 5 up instead of only 1 up in the back.

Finding the sweet spot: What crankset/cassette teeth do you have now and what did you have before?


----------



## netman68

kbwh said:


> Going from Athena (Powershift) to Chorus (Ultrashift) Ergolevers (Shimano folks call 'em brifters, but that's them...) is a real upgrade. Chorus gives trim options on the front and 5 up instead of only 1 up in the back.
> 
> Finding the sweet spot: What crankset/cassette teeth do you have now and what did you have before?


Actually I just got the campy Record crankset 39/53 my LBS didn't have the chorus crank. they gave me a great buy back on the 2 week old athena compact crank. I feel better on it I'm a lot closer to that sweat spot. I like what you said about the chorus shifters i think i will up grade to that next although I'm sure I'll have to upgrade all the way to the Record 
I used to ride Shimano 105.

My FP is BOB which I like but after seeing the Bikes on this thread mines looking a bit plain I'll post pics asap


----------



## netman68

Nice but I like more color thats the reason for the red tape and bottle cages.


----------



## islero

I think that when one buys bikes in the price-range and category we're talking here it's fairly difficult to get it all wrong these days. Most bikes in the categroy are pretty good. Before ending up with my Quattro - based on the very scientific method of seeing one in a shop and falling for it - I was pondering options for about half a year (October-March, the winter season). The bikes you mention were on my list, as was Specialized Roubaix (liked the idea of comfort), Scott (CR1 and Addict), Orbea (Onix and Orca), Trek Madone (can't remember which of them) etc. etc. And after a lot of looking, and a little bit of trying, it all came down to the "ooh I like that one with the black colour scheme and the wavy fork).

That said, I now have over 1500 km on the thing (since mid April) and love it to bits. I haven't changed or upgraded anything yet, but will probably do something with the saddle, wheels and... ahem... bottle cages in the not to distant future. Thing is I prefer to just take the thing out and ride it than to spend time in bikeshops pondering equipment. In sum, the bike is fast (or at least faster than anything I've had before), quick to respond when accelerating. It's very stable, even in quite heavy wind - gives a lot of confidence when going fast downhill, it doesn't feel nervous at all. And, importantly, for the long rides at least, that wavy onda fork is not just a gimmick, it soaks up road buzz and makes the ride smooth and comfortable (or as comfortable as can be expected on 23mm tires with 8.5 psi of pressure in them).

So, definitely a biased Pinarello forum and fanboy view. But in sum - and that's the advise I got and in the end chose to follow - pick the one that makes your heart bit that little bit faster (after checking that it fits you, of course - in the end differences in geometry and ratios between crank to seat stem/seat stem to handlebars, and the way the cyclist is built (long/short legs, trunk, arms) defines what one is most comfortable on.

(mine is, by the way ultegra (compact) equipped - maybe not as sexy as campy, but it has performed without a hitch so far).


----------



## chas0039

gabollini said:


> Described Quattro earlier. Stuck w/ the SRAM Force brakeset and have pretty much got it the way I want it now except for the compact crankset. Yes, these bikes come only pre-built; I took the SRAM groupset and made a few alterations. The MOST components look nice and match, but area a bit heavy so moved to slightly lighter stuff.


I'm curious as to what rims those are. I usually don't see $4000 bikes with rims which have that high a spoke count.


----------



## netman68

do you have any pic's I always like to see the colors people pick because i was so torn getting mine. also I should have stuck with ultegra since that's what I started on.campy is great just still getting used to it.


----------



## kbwh

*gabollini's wheels*



chas0039 said:


> I'm curious as to what rims those are. I usually don't see $4000 bikes with rims which have that high a spoke count.


They are a wheel set: DT Swiss RR 1450 Mon Chasseral.

Similar to the Campagnolo Neutron Ultra, I'd say, but done with trad hubs and spokes. 

Lovely and lively I guess.


----------



## chas0039

Ah yes, DT Swiss. Now I thought the rims looked familiar. 

I've heard great things about those. Thanks


----------



## knightev

this thread has me drooling over the FP Quattro... i am looking at the 2011 and wanting it badly. i currently just commute on my Specialized Tricross, but i am looking for something a bit... more.

and the FP quattro sounds amazing.


----------



## gabollini

*quattro frame*

Anyone have any idea how much a 2011 quattro frame/fork would go for? Love the bike, but I'm thinking of getting a smaller size. May have jumped into one that is a tad big. Make me an offer if anyone's looking for a frame/fork only. She's a 53 in silver/white that's in super shape, only about 6 months old. :cryin:


----------



## ParkCity

Love my FPQ. Enjoyed it all summer. Great bike.


----------



## mykol77

gabollini said:


> Described Quattro earlier. Stuck w/ the SRAM Force brakeset and have pretty much got it the way I want it now except for the compact crankset. Yes, these bikes come only pre-built; I took the SRAM groupset and made a few alterations. The MOST components look nice and match, but area a bit heavy so moved to slightly lighter stuff.


how does SRAM compare to Shimano?


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Taiwan bikes are ok*



cdalemike said:


> Are these frames made in Italy along with their higher end products or Taiwan? I hope Italy.


All but the very high-end carbon frames are fabricated in Taiwan and then sent back to Bianchi, Pinarello and Scott and Trek etc. for assembly. The frames are made under factory supervision and according to specs.

I'm actually think of buying an FP Quatro black on black with the Athena groupo. I've been a Campy guy for 40+ years.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Re-fitted on my 1885 Bianchi and also ordered a Quatro*

I have a Bianchi 1885 Alum-Hydro-Carbon which I just had professionally re-fitted. The stem was shortened a centimeter and the bar-to-brake-hood dimension was shortened (meaning I got a new stem and bar). Also a new seat to match the one on the new Quatro I just purchased. 

My Quatro is a new BoB with an Athena groupo. This bike came as a complete bike from Pinarello. I grabbed it because a pre-built Campy bike is hard to find. Shimano or Sram are great products, but I prefer the feel of Campy.

Changing your riding position during the season isn't a good idea because your asking your body which is already dialed into the old position to make a big adjustment. I don't ride during winter indoors or out, so my muscles will be eased into the new position in the spring.

Both the older Bianchi and the new Pinarello will now reflect the optimal riding for me based on my body type and the kind of riding I like to do (climber). My bike Guru is Mark Brone, an accomplished mechanic and racer, and owner of Brone's Bikes in Fountain City Wisconsin. The shop is north of LaCrosse Wis. and Winona Minn.

The Black-on-Black is really sneaky looking, quite different most bikes, which tend to be pretty flashy. That's my 2 cents worth and I'm stick'n to it!

-Bill in Winona, Minnesota


----------



## Bill Bikie

cdalemike said:


> I am seriously considering a Pinarello FP QUATTRO, but cannot find much on the forums or online in regards to user reviews, ride, etc.
> 
> Are these frames made in Italy along with their higher end products or Taiwan? I hope Italy.
> 
> My budget is between 3500 and 4K. Most likely I would upgrade the crank, and FD to Force at some point. The brakes are questionable (MOST B Max Force) because I am unfamiliar with the brand, but would more than likely be sufficient. The wheels should be okay as well for my riding (Fulcrum Racing 5).
> 
> Anyone have a Quattro that would mind sharing their comments on this bike?


I found the Brakes to be mushy. I think these are Pinarello's own brakes (MosT?). I like the frame, but the black components and red cable housing and hoods make it look like a Dept. store bike.


----------



## gabollini

*FP Quattro*

Having had a C'dale SS hi mod and a P Quattro, I like both, but have to say I wish I hadn't sold my C'dale for this thing. The workmanship is fine. I replaced the matching white brakes, seatpost, bars, cables, brakes, bar tape, and wheels. The fulcrums are ok, but a little heavy. Replaced with DT Mon Chassaral and later w/ Mavic Ksyrium ES's. Yes, the frame is made in Taiwan, but almost everything else is as well, including very high end C'dale and Specialized and some other Italian bikes I know of. Wouldn't let that get in your way. The advertising is that the geometry and shapes are the same as the dogma, just w/ 30K HM instead of 60 HM carbon. I'm certainly no pro, and really can't justify spending 3K more for a frame only for a little lighter and stiffer ride. I do think the geometry is nice, wish I would have purchased a 51 instead of a 53. Maybe that's my gripe; but I did love my supersix and may get another this year. I will say that I get compliments everywhere I go about the paint job and all the asymetric stuff that is noticable. Just my 2 cents having owned a few pinarellos. My personal favorite that I wish I hadn't sold was a Prince SL. That was a screaming bike that was built in italy.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*What?*



cdalemike said:


> Have not given any thought to size yet. I am 5' 11". From the reading I have done they run large.


=============================================================

What do you mean they run large?! We're not comparing tee shirts from Penney's and Gap. A 56 is a 56. It is what it is. All frames are measured the old fashioned way, even though the top tubes may slope downward. 

You measure up from the spindle centerline to the centerline where the top tube would meet the seat tube on a level line. How much the top tube slopes is irrelevant.


----------



## Bill Bikie

cdalemike said:


> Have not given any thought to size yet. I am 5' 11". From the reading I have done they run large. Appreciate those of you who have chimed in...
> 
> You would think a frame like this would be made in Italy, but not surprising they are made in Taiwan. Wonder which Tai factory makes these for them?


If you ride a lot of miles a year and your're pretty well dialed in on your old bike, and If it's a good fit, you'll want to stay with those dimensions. A new frame may require fitting and a different stem and/or bar to make it fit your riding position.

My Quatro, which was purchased from a bike shop, required a different seat and stem. These were replaced with no extra money changing hands. If you have a favorite pro shop give them your business. Keep the money in the neighborhood.


----------



## Bill Bikie

*Good letter*



islero said:


> I think that when one buys bikes in the price-range and category we're talking here it's fairly difficult to get it all wrong these days. Most bikes in the categroy are pretty good. Before ending up with my Quattro - based on the very scientific method of seeing one in a shop and falling for it - I was pondering options for about half a year (October-March, the winter season). The bikes you mention were on my list, as was Specialized Roubaix (liked the idea of comfort), Scott (CR1 and Addict), Orbea (Onix and Orca), Trek Madone (can't remember which of them) etc. etc. And after a lot of looking, and a little bit of trying, it all came down to the "ooh I like that one with the black colour scheme and the wavy fork).
> 
> That said, I now have over 1500 km on the thing (since mid April) and love it to bits. I haven't changed or upgraded anything yet, but will probably do something with the saddle, wheels and... ahem... bottle cages in the not to distant future. Thing is I prefer to just take the thing out and ride it than to spend time in bikeshops pondering equipment. In sum, the bike is fast (or at least faster than anything I've had before), quick to respond when accelerating. It's very stable, even in quite heavy wind - gives a lot of confidence when going fast downhill, it doesn't feel nervous at all. And, importantly, for the long rides at least, that wavy onda fork is not just a gimmick, it soaks up road buzz and makes the ride smooth and comfortable (or as comfortable as can be expected on 23mm tires with 8.5 psi of pressure in them).
> 
> So, definitely a biased Pinarello forum and fanboy view. But in sum - and that's the advise I got and in the end chose to follow - pick the one that makes your heart bit that little bit faster (after checking that it fits you, of course - in the end differences in geometry and ratios between crank to seat stem/seat stem to handlebars, and the way the cyclist is built (long/short legs, trunk, arms) defines what one is most comfortable on.
> 
> (mine is, by the way ultegra (compact) equipped - maybe not as sexy as campy, but it has performed without a hitch so far).


The bottom line is to work with a pro shop. They can fit you and offer a suggestion on the size. If you order through them they can also swap the bars, stem and seat to make it fit even better. Also my shop is giving me 10% off on new purchases for six months because I paid for a fitting and bought a Pinarello. $4300.00 total outlay including modifications to my 1885 Bianchi, Las helmut, wireless computer etc. and two sets of Grand Prix tires. I'lI upgrade the wheels to Hed Ardennes SL's later. I always support local businesses, especially bike shops.


----------



## Bill Bikie

netman68 said:


> Nice but I like more color thats the reason for the red tape and bottle cages.


I have black bar tape with red hoods, red cables, black bar and stem with red and white trim. Also an Arione saddle with red trim. A large Pinarello logo in under the down tube.

Pictures tomorrow!


----------



## rbhennessy

*Love my fp quattro*

I have a QUATTRO size 57.5 with ultegra and i love it!!!
I changed the rims,tires,tubes,skewers and stem and my bike comes in at 17.6 pounds
The bike is a touch heavier than some other bikes in its class,but pinarello is known for its comfort and ride, not for being the lightest..My bike handles like a dream and it is very comfortable to do long rides on.I am not a professional racer so i think the prince was a little overkill for me because it is the same bike just a bit lighter....


----------



## Bill Bikie

Very pretty bike. Quite a departure from my BoB Quatro which is much more subtle. I'm a Campy guy, and fortunately my bike came with Athena group.

Happy trails.

Bill in Winona, MN (on the Mississippi)


----------



## Bill Bikie

gabollini said:


> Got the white mirror finish rival package (instead of the BoB). Very happy w/ the white/black/silver paint scheme. Sold and swapped a lot of stuff from the stock parts. Saddle was 1st to go; Arione in black/white. Wheels were 2nd; fulcrum 5's to DT Mon Chassaral in white; handlebars from MOst to FSA compact wing in white; Seatpost from MOst to Ritchey WCS wet white; FD from Rival to Force; stock Conti Ultra Sports to Torelli open tubulars (clinchers). Debating a switch from Most B-Force brakeset to SRAM Force, but not sure about any weight savings or stopping power difference. Could go either way on brakeset. Took about an 80 mile ride on the thing, a sweet and stable ride. Not as light as the super six hi mod I got rid of, but steers well and soaks up the bumps better. Wonder if Pinarello will ever go w/ BB30 setup. The standard crankset probably weighs this thing down pretty much.


Man...you made sooo many changes. I can understand the wheel upgrade, but the other stuff won't make you any faster. Sounds like you might even find something to swap on a Dogma2 with full Super Record or Dura-Ace

Perhaps you should go custom. You'll pay more, but you'll get what you want the first time.

Stay upright!


----------



## goofytony9

I love my quattro, got a really good deal on it and what a smooth ride! Definitely not a super light bike but like they say "it's the engine". Mine tips the scales at 17.5 lbs with a heavier rival crank that came with the bike and 105 pedals. If there was ever a good "value" for a pinarello it's this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Bikie

goofytony9 said:


> I love my quattro, got a really good deal on it and what a smooth ride! Definitely not a super light bike but like they say "it's the engine". Mine tips the scales at 17.5 lbs with a heavier rival crank that came with the bike and 105 pedals. If there was ever a good "value" for a pinarello it's this bike. :thumbsup:


Very nice! who makes Mercury wheels? I have a Quatro also, black on black. The only colored Pinarello name is on the bottom of the downtube. Also have the hidden shifter cables. Gruppo is Athena 11 speed black components. I sold the Fulcrum 5's to my pro shop owner and bought HED Ardennes SL wheels.

Today I rode the Bianchi and the temp was 35 degrees! But fun anyway.

See attached files


----------



## goofytony9

i really like your 2012 quattro! i wish my 2011 had hidden cabling... it looks better and makes the bike much easier to clean. also like the campy setup! mercury bikes is a us company that makes their wheels in house. really great wheelset! there is a video online of a guy doing crazy cyclocross stunts on them which means they are durable. 59mm and only weighing 1500g which is unheard of for a clincher of that size. 

mercurybikes.com


----------



## Bill Bikie

Ray_from_SA said:


> The Most B Max brakes are actually FSA brakes, they stop really well. Never had a problem with the ones on my bike.


I had some mods done on my Quatro by my pro shop. A different size stem, a bontrager saddle, Athena brakes for the Pinarello Most brakes, and Hed Ardennes SL wheels. If the item cost more, I just paid the difference.

I went with Athena brakes because I wanted a full Campy gruppo


----------



## apn

goofytony9 said:


> I love my quattro, got a really good deal on it and what a smooth ride! Definitely not a super light bike but like they say "it's the engine". Mine tips the scales at 17.5 lbs with a heavier rival crank that came with the bike and 105 pedals. If there was ever a good "value" for a pinarello it's this bike. :thumbsup:


Thinking about a stock FPquattro/Ultegra; any chance you can share details of the "really good deal" since those words seem counter to Pinarello's MSRP numbers 

Thanks.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton

Bill Bikie said:


> What do you mean they run large?! We're not comparing tee shirts from Penney's and Gap. A 56 is a 56. It is what it is. All frames are measured the old fashioned way, even though the top tubes may slope downward.


With Pinarello, a 56 is not a 56, it's 56.5. And for a smaller frame, the difference is even greater. On a 51.5, the top tube is 53.5 cm. You have to look at the frame geometry chart; you can't just pick a Pinarello based on the "size".


----------



## goofytony9

somehow i was lucky enough to find my bike which is the 2011 fp quattro with rival/force on real cyclist on clearance for $2500 no tax, free shipping, free assembly. stumbled upon the deal around late december. i guess they were trying to clear inventory for the 2012 models. i used fat wallet which gave me 6% cash back and as soon as the bike came in i sold the stock fulcrum racing 5's to a friend for $200. so all in all i got it for around $2250. 
hope that helps


----------



## apn

^Wow, that's a sweet deal, indeed! Congrats.

I've also been checking RC specifically for the no-tax free shipping  (which makes it > CC), but current prices are $3600 Force/SRAM and $4100 Ultegra for the 2012 model, which is basically MSRP.

Perhaps I'm too optimistic, but I prefer not to pay full retail whenever possible.


----------



## Nicole Hamilton

apn said:


> Perhaps I'm too optimistic, but I prefer not to pay full retail whenever possible.


You don't have to. Talk to CC on the phone. Negotiate. They knocked quite a bit off my Pinarello Paris Campy Chorus and gave me free shipping. My salesman there was J.D. Very nice guy.


----------



## apn

Thanks Nicole, that's fantastic news!

I'll shoot them an email and get the ball rolling. However, I'm still waiting to sit on a Quattro. The local dealer is tardy getting the 2012's in, and I want to ride a demo to confirm the size. I've been reading about CC's 8-point bike fit, but like clothing, I'm reluctant to purchase online site unseen.


----------



## apn

Nicole Hamilton said:


> You don't have to. Talk to CC on the phone. Negotiate. They knocked quite a bit off my Pinarello Paris Campy Chorus and gave me free shipping. My salesman there was J.D. Very nice guy.


Thanks again, Nicole.

I called CC last night and as luck would have it, J.D. answered the phone, so I mentioned that you'd referred me. He was happy about the referral, so hopefully you get some kudo's if you need anything else from CC 

They don't have my size in stock (apparently this was the case for you, too), so he's checking w/ GITA and will call me back today to confirm future availability.


----------



## nescafe

goofytony9 said:


> I love my quattro, got a really good deal on it and what a smooth ride! Definitely not a super light bike but like they say "it's the engine". Mine tips the scales at 17.5 lbs with a heavier rival crank that came with the bike and 105 pedals. If there was ever a good "value" for a pinarello it's this bike. :thumbsup:


Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I am just about to get a 2013 Quattro and can't decide on frame size. I'm about 166.5 cm tall (or short  )so in between a size 46.5 or 50. 

What size is this one and if you don't mind me asking, what's your height?

I will get the chance to fit both so not all concerned but just gathering data points now 

Thanks and nice bike!


----------



## goofytony9

nescafe said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but I am just about to get a 2013 Quattro and can't decide on frame size. I'm about 166.5 cm tall (or short  )so in between a size 46.5 or 50.
> 
> What size is this one and if you don't mind me asking, what's your height?
> 
> I will get the chance to fit both so not all concerned but just gathering data points now
> 
> Thanks and nice bike!


Thank you very much friend! That bike is a 53 with a 54.5 top tube. I am 5' 8" tall with a 31" inseam. The 53 is a little too big for me as you can tell with the short 90mm stem and low seat. 

Pinarello bikes to me are misleading when it comes to sizing. The top tube measurement is more accurate for sizing than the actual size of the bike. I have a 53 but it fits like a 54. I probably belong on a 51.5 Pinarello but 53 was all they had left on clearance. Regardless of that the bike isn't overly too big. I was professionally fitted with the shorter stem after I bought it and the bike is very comfortable.


----------



## nescafe

goofytony9 said:


> Thank you very much friend! That bike is a 53 with a 54.5 top tube. I am 5' 8" tall with a 31" inseam. The 53 is a little too big for me as you can tell with the short 90mm stem and low seat.
> 
> Pinarello bikes to me are misleading when it comes to sizing. The top tube measurement is more accurate for sizing than the actual size of the bike. I have a 53 but it fits like a 54. I probably belong on a 51.5 Pinarello but 53 was all they had left on clearance. Regardless of that the bike isn't overly too big. I was professionally fitted with the shorter stem after I bought it and the bike is very comfortable.


Cheers tony! Love your setup. I will probably go for a matte black with grey decals, and pair it with rey assaults, so should look quite similar to yours.

Re the size, I am around 5'5.5" (don't forget the .5!) so 465 or 500 should work. On my current ride, all the specs line up with a quattro 50 except for the head tube angle, but I think might even be a good thing as the quattro is 71.4 vs my current 72 - and I use a 90mm stem now, so might even make it less twitchy. 

Thanks for the reply and again, love the set-up!


----------



## AJ88V

I'm 5'7" (170cm) and have the 51.5 Pina Quattro. The bike feels just a little bit big for me, but it comes with a 120 mm stem which I will replace with a 100 mm stem this weekend. 

You should be fine with the 50. I would think the 46.5 would be too cramped and might have too much overlap with the pedals on the front wheel (common problem - my wife has small bikes).


----------



## gabollini

I used to ride nothing but pinarello 53's; I had a quattro, prince sl, galileo x 2, and now own a 2011 paris. I unloaded my quattro a year ago becuase the thing was just too tall. Like the others are saying, the top tube is critical. I'm very happy on my 51.5 right now. I'm 5'8" tall, 31 inseam on the Levi's. The only problem, unfortunately, with propietary bikes is that you may get a short stem, narrom bars, and a 170 crank with a smaller bike--I've always preferred wider bars, longer stems, and a 172.5. Just FYI. Good luck---I do think the quattro is the best deal out there bang for buck--I just got a super deal on the Paris, which is supposed to be a more stout 50/1.5K hm than 30/12K hm frame. I really can't tell the difference; maybe some can.


----------



## djrbikes

If this helps I have a 54 Orbea and Trek Madone that fit perfectly. My Dogma2 is a 51.5 and fits like the 54s in the other bikes. All bikes were set up according to a Retul fitting.


----------



## nescafe

AJ88V said:


> I'm 5'7" (170cm) and have the 51.5 Pina Quattro. The bike feels just a little bit big for me, but it comes with a 120 mm stem which I will replace with a 100 mm stem this weekend.
> 
> You should be fine with the 50. I would think the 46.5 would be too cramped and might have too much overlap with the pedals on the front wheel (common problem - my wife has small bikes).


Thanks for the replies everyone! Yeah, I think 50 should work too. 

Will let you guys know how I get on!


----------



## AJ88V

nescafe said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone! Yeah, I think 50 should work too.
> 
> Will let you guys know how I get on!


I swapped the stem for a 100mm. Major improvement for me.


----------



## nescafe

AJ88V said:


> I swapped the stem for a 100mm. Major improvement for me.


Good to hear that. Thanks for the info AJ!


----------



## joostjoosten

Hi everybody, as I see prices and deals for this bike are also discussed here, the following question. 

Would you guys think I would get a lot of potential buyers for a 5 weeks old 2012 FP Quattro, Di2 version, in perfect condition of course, if I would sell it for around 3300-3500?

I'm visiting NYC next month (I'm from Amsterdam) and could bring a brand new bike with me, and sell it when I leave. That way I have a perfect bike to ride on those weeks, without too much cost. But I'm not sure if there is a market for this bike, at that price point, or at all.


----------



## AJ88V

joostjoosten said:


> Hi everybody, as I see prices and deals for this bike are also discussed here, the following question.
> 
> Would you guys think I would get a lot of potential buyers for a 5 weeks old 2012 FP Quattro, Di2 version, in perfect condition of course, if I would sell it for around 3300-3500?
> 
> I'm visiting NYC next month (I'm from Amsterdam) and could bring a brand new bike with me, and sell it when I leave. That way I have a perfect bike to ride on those weeks, without too much cost. But I'm not sure if there is a market for this bike, at that price point, or at all.


I think that's a great deal for someone here in the US. You might post to Craigslist.org for NYC first to line up some potential buyers BEFORE you leave for your US trip. Explain what you are doing, that you will be bringing all the paperwork for a genuine Pinarello, and make arrangements to see them as soon as you get here. What you don't want to do is be finished with your tour and then be stuck because you can't sell it. NYC would probably be a great place to sell - lots of buyers and it's a wealthy city. I was on Long Island, NY, over the winter and saw that motorcycle prices are about 20% higher there than here in Washington, DC.


----------



## joostjoosten

Well, I posted my ad on Craigslist, let's see what happens. One big advantage is that my girlfriend is living there so I can always have her sell it when I'm gone.

My biggest concern is that the price point of about 3500 is right. If I would have to lower to 2500 or so, it is going to be too costly. I saw the same model for 4000 at R&A Cycles (US based), new.


----------



## AJ88V

joostjoosten said:


> My biggest concern is that the price point of about 3500 is right. If I would have to lower to 2500 or so, it is going to be too costly. I saw the same model for 4000 at R&A Cycles (US based), new.


Hmm, thought it would be more like $4500 USD. If it's really $4000, selling used for $3500 might not be enough because it's not new and the owner doesn't get the benefit of a frame warranty. Listing with Craigslist may give you some good feedback (about how many idiots will offer you $500 for a $4000 bicycle!).

FWIW, found your ad on CL NYC. Recommend you add FRAME SIZE and. mention that the steerer tube has not been cut. Also say that it is a genuine Pinarello with serial number and paperwork. There are a lot of Chinese clone Pinas, which makes people very suspicious.


----------



## aureliajulia

I think Glory Cycles has it on sale, too.

Will this be your only trip to the US? Why don't you get something, discounted, that you plan to keep if you are going to return?

If you don't plan on making a repeat visit, just get something inexpensive, that you don't mind taking a loss on.


----------



## joostjoosten

Thanks for all the input, I appreciate! I got one response on the ad, and that person wanted a lower price. It was a nice plan but in the end it doesn't pay to go through all the hassle and risk of packaging and transporting, I figured. So yes, I'm probably going to buy something much cheaper/secondhand when I arrive and use that. Preferably a local (american) brand as they are better value for money, from what i've seen. Craigslist the place to go?


----------



## AJ88V

joostjoosten said:


> Thanks for all the input, I appreciate! I got one response on the ad, and that person wanted a lower price. It was a nice plan but in the end it doesn't pay to go through all the hassle and risk of packaging and transporting, I figured. So yes, I'm probably going to buy something much cheaper/secondhand when I arrive and use that. Preferably a local (american) brand as they are better value for money, from what i've seen. Craigslist the place to go?


Craigslist is where a lot of us in the USA look to buy used bikes.
If you're handy with a wrench, you could also buy a new bike online here in the States, then sell it when you leave. While it's not even close to a Pinarello, this Diamondback looked like a good buy: Diamondback Podium Race Carbon Bike '12 > Complete Bikes > Road Bikes | Jenson USA Online Bike Shop
Shimano 105 equipped with carbon frame. You would want to order at least 10 days before leaving so it was there in NYC when you arrive.

That bike would probably sell pretty quickly on Craigslist for $900-$1100 when you were done with it, or just bring it home with you and use it as your bike for riding in the rain.


----------



## aureliajulia

I would look at Performance Bike or Nashbar. This weekend, Performance has triple points, so if you buy a 30.00 membership, you'll get a 30% credit on future purchases. And they have good prices, anyway. It's hard to find a fabulous bike that fits on Craigslist. The good bikes go fast, and people ask outrageous prices. You might try localbicycletrader, I sold my last road bike on that site, but, there is still the problem of fit. Another good place to find a great bike for a good price (if you look) is Competitive Cyclist. Call and negotiate, you should be able to get them to lower the price. Nashbar, Performance, and CC all have very good warrantees, which you won't find if you buy used.

You could also check the local bike shops once you get there. Could be a good sale on new old stock. I just got a great deal on a Cannondale CAADX. Come to think of it, the Cannondale CAADX Ultegra retails for around 2300.00, has a carbon frame set, disc brakes, and would be easy to sell if you give the next guy a decent discount. You could put different tires on the bike. The CAADs work very well on the road, and are much sought-after.

My regular road bike is a Pinarello Quattro, and I'm very happy on my CAADX.


----------

